# The most beautiful villages of France - 1 photo per post



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The most beautiful villages of France - 1 photo per post



This thread will contain photos of villages included in the _Les Plus Beaux Villages de France_


*The most beautiful villages of France* or *Les Plus Beaux Villages de France* is an independent association, created in 1982, that aims to promote small and picturesque French villages of quality heritage. 

156 villages in France have been labelled as the "Plus Beaux Villages de France".

There are a few criteria before entering the association: the population of the village must not exceed 2,000 inhabitants, there must be at least 2 protected areas (picturesque or legendary sites, or sites of scientific, artistic or historic interest), and the decision to apply must be taken by the town council.


*Cocept*

Some 32,000 villages have shaped the French countryside over time and those of them that are members of the Association "Les Plus Beaux Villages de France" (The Most Beautiful Villages of France) share the same passion and ambition: to make the exceptional quality of their heritage known and recognized and to invite you to encounter their history, their land, their culture and their inhabitants. Come and share an art of living, charm and authenticity in 156 places charged with emotions.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Aiguèze, Gard*


Aiguéze (GARD) by Durand Xavier, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Camon, Ariège*



David LEMOINE - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher*​


Lavardin by sylviedjinn 14, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Mirmande, Drôme​*

Mirmande 12 by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Riquewihr, Haut-Rhin​*​


Evening Light in Riquewihr by Bobrad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Vézelay, Yonne​*

Vezelay by Martin M. Miles ("..on the road again.."), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan​*

DSC01959- Rochefort-en-terre , Bretagne, Morbihan, France by Rolye, on Flickr​


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gordes, Vaucluse*


Gordes, Provence by DarkB4Dawn, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Saint Cirq Lapopie, Lot*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/6099336055/


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Conques, Aveyron*


Conques - Aveyron by babicka2, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eus, Pyrénées-Orientales*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thepretender/1396860430/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Larressingle, Gers*



L27 Larressingle by mksfca, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montsoreau, Maine-et-Loire*



Montsoreau by Erwan Pambrun-Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Saturnin, Puy-de-Dôme*



Saint Saturnin by angelgarciagordo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Suliac, Ille-et-Vilaine *



Saint-Suliac, Brittany by Kotomi_, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Loubressac, Lot *



Loubressac (Lot) by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roussillon, Vaucluse*



Roussillon by fred.bigio, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Usson, Puy-de-Dôme*



Usson by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sant'Antonino, Haute-Corse*



Sant Antonino Corse by Pierre Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château-Chalon, Jura*



Château-Chalon by haiwepa, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Belvès, Dordogne*



Beautifully built Belvès, Dordogne, France by Optical illusion, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Charroux, Allier*



Charroux, Allier (Auvergne) by stefbra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gerberoy, Oise*



Ruelle à Gerberoy by William Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lods, Doubs*



lods(Doubs) by pierre magnien, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montclus, Gard*



C1014629 - Montclus by oliv.courtois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Najac, Aveyron*



Najac (3) by jmt-29, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turenne, Corrèze*



Turenne by jacoreflex, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tournemire, Cantal*



Tournemire by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/5698842466/in/set-72157626811184618


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carennac, Lot*



Carennac by Saskya, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cardaillac, Lot*



Cardaillac 46 la tour ronde 1 by p.laborderi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curemonte, Corrèze*



Curemonte - Corrèze by Vince Arno, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gassin, Var*



Gassin by philippe.bellin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Grave, Hautes-Alpes*



La Grave tilt shift by pascalou Gigliotti, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bruniquel, Tarn-et-Garonne*



bruniquel by @lain G,, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apremont-sur-Allier, Cher*



Apremont sur Allier, village médiéval by Dogeed, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salers, Cantal*



Caniche pressé, Salers, Cantal by Selbymay, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oingt, Rhône*



Christian Mens - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Olargues, Hérault*



Olargues by Natalia Romay Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Auvillar, Tarn-et-Garonne*



AUVILLAR EN GASCOGNE by christian camou, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ainhoa, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*



Maison à Aïnhoa by Matthieu Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sainte-Eulalie-d'Olt, Aveyron*



SAINTE EULALIE D'OLT - 10 by Josep Binefa, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pujols, Lot-et-Garnonne*



Pujols, France by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodemack, Moselle *



Rodemack by Jakob65, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunspach, Bas-Rhin *



Hunspach by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eus, Pyrénées-Orientales*



161.- Languedoc-Roussillon (Eus) by J-IÑAKI HERNANDEZ AZNAR, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Flotte, Charente-Maritime *



La Flotte-en-Ré by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne*



place de Lauzerte by beatrice bl and Col, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monflanquin, Lot-et-Garonne *



Monflanquin 67 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Amand-de-Coly, Dordogne*



Saint-Amand de Coly (Dordogne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Séguret, Vaucluse*



Seguret by ErikAndHisCamera, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Véran, Hautes-Alpes*



Saint-Véran, France by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vouvant, Vendée*



Vouvant - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sainte-Agnès, Alpes-Maritimes*



village de Sainte-Agnès by b.four, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gargilesse-Dampierre, Indre*



Gargilesse-Dampierre (Indre) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autoire, Lot *



village d'Autoire by b.four, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ansouis, Vaucluse*



Ansouis, village du Lubéron by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente*



Aubeterre sur Dronne, Place du marché - Market Square by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fourcès, Gers*



Fourcès by r.arys, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge at Angles Sur L'Anglin by D-W-J-S, on Flickr


Thanks for that....


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Mirmande, Drôme


Mirmande - France by Rémi., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Domme, Dordogne*



Le matin, il n'y avait pas trop de monde dans les rues de Domme ~ Not to many people in Dome streets, in the morning by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonneval-sur-Arc, Savoie*



Bonneval-sur-Arc by clodio61, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère, Dordogne*



Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère by Meino NL, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire


Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Tournemire, Cantal


Tournemire by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Seillans, Var*



Charming Provence by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sare, Pyrénées-Atlantiques *



Maison basque, Sare (64) by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sainte-Enimie, Lozère*



Sainte-Enimie, France by Stan Halcin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges, Haute-Garonne *



Saint-Bertrand-de-Comminges by Matthieu Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Antoine-l'Abbaye, Isère*



Saint-Antoine l'Abbaye by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lyons-la-Forêt, Eure* 



Rue, Village Lyons la fôret by [email protected] ,, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ménerbes, Vaucluse*



Ménerbes, Provence, France by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Locronan, Finistère *



Locronan Bretagne by Pixeltik, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Bastide-Clairence, Pyrénées-Atlantiques *



La Bastide Clairence by Pascal.Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne


Place de Cornieres Lauzerte by bullit1000_0, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Lods, Doubs


Lods by @lain G, plus très présent, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barfleur, Manche*



Barfleur (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei, Orne*



St Céneri-le-Gérei by Green Explorer (Tom), on Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

I love this kind of old villages in France :drool:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Vogüé, Ardèche


Vogüe, sur l'Ardèche by OneVision_MT, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Salers, Cantal


Salers Cantal 500 habitants "centre ville" by cumin12, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arlempdes, Haute-Loire *



Arlempdes ... by têteenlair, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monestiés, Tarn*










jpazam - flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*



Au dessus des toits by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Navarrenx, Pyrénées-Atlantiques *



NAVARRENX by rogerfeugas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venasque, Vaucluse *



VENASQUE (Vaucluse) by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turenne, Corrèze* 




Turenne au soleil by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodemack, Moselle *



Vue aérienne - Rodemack by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Roussillon, Vaucluse

FRANCE-Provence, Roussillon (Vaucluse), Ockerbrüche , Ochre ,earth and nature 12230/4352 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Najac, Aveyron


Najac & son château by Marc Pivetta, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pesmes, Haute-Saône*



PESMES (Haute Saône) au bord de l'Ognon by jmsatto, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sauveterre-de-Rouergue, Aveyron*



Arcades Sauveterre de Rouergue by Anthony Schall, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monpazier, Dordogne*



Monpazier by Hendrik van Zeldenrust, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lourmarin, Vaucluse*



Lourmarin (Luberon, Provence) by HervelineG, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire*



Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise*



French village of La Roche-Guyon by Albert Jafar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lautrec, Tarn*



KAP in Lautrec by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coaraze, Alpes-Maritimes*



Coaraze by cercamon, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Belvès, Dordogne*



Belvès 2007 by gijs dk, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carennac, Lot* 



Carennac Cottage, France by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cardaillac, Lot*










jpazam - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*



Château de Castelnaud by XPlanche, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Roque-sur-Cèze, Gard*



La Roque sur Cèze by elzinga alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tournemire, Cantal*



Tournemire by François Guyonneau, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salers, Cantal*



Salers by Alain CACHAT, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aiguèze, Gard*



Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ainhoa, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*



Callejeando por Ainhoa by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Larressingle, Gers*


Larressingle by Guido les Angeles, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Robert, Corrèze*



Saint-Robert - Saint-Robert by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turenne, Corrèze*



À Turenne, il y a des rues qui montent… ~ In Turenne,there're narrow streets climbing up… by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Yèvre-le-Châtel (commune de Yèvre-la-Ville), Loiret*



Yèvre-le-Châtel - Loiret by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Séguret, Vaucluse *



Séguret by @lain G, plus très présent, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei, Orne*



Le Jour ni l’Heure 9680 : église de Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei, 1089-1125 & XIVe-XVe s., Orne, Basse-Normandie, vendredi 22 août 2014, 13:01:16 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Semur-en-Brionnais, Saône-et-Loire*



Untitled by Ludovic, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Charroux, Allier*



Charroux by Sylvie, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gerberoy, Oise *



Maison Picarde by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunawihr, Haut-Rhin *



Carte postale d'Hunawihr ~ A postcard from Hunawihr by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lauzerte, Tarn-et-Garonne *



Lauzerte by helmut the horrible, on Flickr


----------

